# Full contact groin guard



## samurai69 (May 19, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a groin guard suitable for full contact kicks....its doesnt have to be from MAs, maybe hockey or Ice hockey or some other sport :boxing: 

something similar to what the bulletman suit would use:erg: 
oe maybe the redman suit

I would like to be able to purchase it separately :whip:


----------



## HKphooey (May 19, 2006)

I have used the groin protection used for boxing (protecs the abdomin and kidneys too) when teaching reality SD/street fighting.  I wear a regular cup underneath that, too.  Some advice,  go easy at first and find the level of safey.  Even with the best gear, the right kick is still going to hurt.  I played catacher for years and even the best groin protection did not keep the "boys" safe frome the spikes!


----------



## fireman00 (May 19, 2006)

Can't beat Shock Doctor - they make great products. 

http://www.shockdoc.com/coreProtective.html


----------

